# Another watercolour



## Darfion (Mar 29, 2006)

Country walk:


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

good technique darfion, i like the subtleness of the tree's in the bg :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice!  : )


----------



## Corry (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad to see you're still at it Darf!!!!!  Love it!


----------

